# Streifen



## JaggyFree (13. Mai 2002)

Hi Guys... hab mal ein Anliegen... 
hab hier mal nen sample drangehängt damit ihr wisst was genau ich meine...
einer von euch kann mir bestimmt weiterhelfen...
weiss jemand von euch wie ich diese Streifen mache?

plz help me


----------



## cocoon (13. Mai 2002)

- Neues Dokument mit quadratischen Ausmassen (z.B. 2x2 px) und transparentem Hintergrund erstellen
- Einen weissen Punkt in die linke obere Ecke (der Punkt ist die Hälfte des Dokuments gross, also bei einem 2x2 ist er 1px gross), am einfachsten, indem Du ranzoomst (strg und +) und dann das rechteckige Auswahlwrkzeug nimmst und dann Bearbeiten -> Fläche füllen -> Weiss
- Anschliessend das ganze Dokument markieren (strg und a)
- Bearbeiten -> Muster festlegen
- In ein neues oder Dein anderes Dokument wechseln, hier eine Fläche markieren und dann Bearbeiten -> Fläche füllen -> Muster

Müste es irgendwo auch als Action geben, hab' aber leider keine Adresse zur Hand, sorry..


----------



## SirNeo (13. Mai 2002)

Oder im Photoshop Tutorials Forum findest du zwei Versionen des ganzen

Version1 
Version2


----------

